# Fachada de doble rosca (arquitectura)



## marvanalsca

Hola,

Estoy buscando una traducción para "Patio de doble rosca". Se trata de arquitectura islámica (no soy arquitecto) y supongo que se refiere a un patio cubierto por una bóveda o arco de *doble rosca*, siendo que "rosca" tiene que ver con un arco o bóveda.

Según la RAE:
*Rosca*
_Arq. Faja de material que, sola o con otras concéntricas, forma un arco o bóveda._

Agradecería si alguien pudiera decirme cuál es término equivalente en inglés (no tengo la menor idea al respecto).

Gracias!


----------



## gengo

I'm not sure what the Spanish means (it gets no relevant Google image hits at all), but I wonder if it is a double-arch design as in the following famous building.


----------



## marvanalsca

gengo said:


> I'm not sure what the Spanish means (it gets no relevant Google image hits at all), but I wonder if it is a double-arch design as in the following famous building.


Thanks gengo. That picture would correspond to "double arched".
"Rosca" refers to a strip of materials that form an arch or vault. If I'm not mistaken, an arch or vault can be composed by more than one "rosca".


----------



## iribela

Si buscas _arquivolta_ verás esta definición: "roscas o molduras que forman una serie de arcos concéntricos para decorar el arco de las portadas". En inglés, la definición de _archivolt_ es "decorative molding carried around an arched wall opening." Pienso que a eso se referirían en tu texto.


----------



## Pablo75

Se trata de bóvedas de mampostería, construidas con un aparejo (disposición de los mampuestos) que arranca (inicia) con ciertas inclinaciones respecto de los planos horizontal y vertical. El resultado es que con las sucesivas hiladas se van creando una o varias superficies con forma de espiral o rosca (helicoide). Esta técnica otorga propiedades particulares a las bóvedas, y puede incluso realizarse una bóveda sin cimbras, lo cuál es una suerte de proeza arquitectónica.

Ver: https://oa.upm.es/40815/15/PABLO_ALEJANDRO_CRUZ_FRANCO_07.pdf

*Rosca*
_Arq. Faja de material que, sola o con otras concéntricas, forma un arco o bóveda._

Faja tiene ese sentido, es cada superficie espiralada que se va formando al agregar hiladas a cada uno de los puntos de arranque, ubicados en las aristas (bordes de apoyo) de la bóveda. Cada faja se extiende hasta intercestarse con otra/s fajas, formando en conjunto la bóveda.

Bóveda de doble rosca puede significar que el aparejo tiene dos arranques, probablemente dos helicoides entrelazados, como una rosca de doble filete. Imagino que la bóveda debe tener sólo dos apoyos paralelos entre sí, pero no estoy muy seguro de esto. 

Patio de doble rosca, entiendo que es un patio cubierto por una bóveda de doble rosca. No tiene sentido buscar "patios de doble rosca" sino "bóvedas de doble rosca".

Respecto de la traducción, en el Diccionario para Ingenieros de Louis Robb indica: (Spain) (Colom) arch ring

Tal vez con estos datos puedas confirmarla o encontrar alguna mejor.


----------



## jose_mmolina

Hola. A ver si te puedo ayudar. Efectivamente, en arquitectura, 'rosca' se refiere a la parte curva visible de un arco. Usualmente, estos van adheridos al edificio, por lo que solo tienen un lado visible. En arquitectura árabe, en cambio, es frecuente encontrar configuraciones de arcos que van despegados del edificio (exentos), donde ambas caras son visibles y llevan detalles decorativos. Ese sería el caso de un *arco de doble rosca.*


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @jose_mmolina

Muy interesante tu aporte, y gracias a él pude encontrar más información y aprender más. Veo que la definición del diccionario que mencioné encaja con la definición de rosca que aportas. 

Hemos planteado dos posibilidades bien distintas. Yo he mencionado la bóveda de rosca, de origen bizantino, un tipo particular de bóveda de fábrica tabicada (y hecho algunas conjeturas más para encajarla en el contexto); y @jose_mmolina aporta los conceptos de rosca de un arco y el de arcos de doble rosca.

Aquí tienes algo más sobre ambos:

Bóveda tabicada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (la bóveda de rosca que mencioné es un caso particular de la bóveda extremeña; si el contexto coincide con la región de Extremadura es posible que se refiera a esto, de lo contrario las posibilidades son bajas)

Arco (arquitectura) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Debo recordar que la consulta es acerca de "patio de doble rosca", y el contexto dice "y supongo que se refiere a un patio cubierto por una bóveda o arco de *doble rosca*, siendo que "rosca" tiene que ver con un arco o bóveda". 

No me queda claro como el/los arco/s de doble rosca (exentos) puedan cubrir el patio o darle a este la designación de "patio de doble rosca". Una bóveda tal vez sí.  Se me ocurre que (tal vez) no necesariamente deban ser arcos exentos (que se vean las dos caras), si no que doble rosca se refiera a que la rosca esté compuesta por dos fajas bien diferenciadas (dos roscas concéntricas adosadas).

En fin, creo que el tema requiere que el OP amplíe el contexto para formarse una idea correcta del significado de la frase y así buscar una traducción adecuada.


----------



## marvanalsca

Muchas gracias a @Pablo75 y @jose_mmolina por sus aportaciones. Le escribí al autor del artículo y la imagen que describe (ver abajo) es la de un arco exento con dos roscas concéntricas adosadas. Así que creo que traduciré la frase "_fachada de patio con doble rosca_" (es la frase entera) como "*courtyard façade with a double ring*" y que los especialistas entendidos sobreentiendan que se refiere al arco


----------



## jose_mmolina

marvanalsca said:


> Muchas gracias a @Pablo75 y @jose_mmolina por sus aportaciones. Le escribí al autor del artículo y la imagen que describe (ver abajo) es la de un arco exento con dos roscas concéntricas adosadas. Así que creo que traduciré la frase "_fachada de patio con doble rosca_" (es la frase entera) como "*courtyard façade with a double ring*" y que los especialistas entendidos sobreentiendan que se refiere al arco
> 
> 
> View attachment 65709



'Arcada' (conjuntos de arcos) es también un término válido para la imagen que aportas. "Patio con Arcadas" Suerte con eso.


----------



## Pablo75

marvanalsca said:


> Muchas gracias a @Pablo75 y @jose_mmolina por sus aportaciones. Le escribí al autor del artículo y la imagen que describe (ver abajo) es la de un arco exento con dos roscas concéntricas adosadas. Así que creo que traduciré la frase "_fachada de patio con doble rosca_" (es la frase entera) como "*courtyard façade with a double ring*" y que los especialistas entendidos sobreentiendan que se refiere al arco



Perfecto. Ahora sí se entiende, la frase consultada estaba incompleta. Se trata de una "fachada (de patio) con arco de doble rosca", o como indicas, "fachada de doble rosca" sobreentendiendo "arco"; "patio de doble rosca" no existe (al menos en tu frase). Lo que tiene doble rosca es el arco-fachada, no el patio. Por ende el título debería ser la frase completa incluyendo "fachada".


----------



## marvanalsca

Pablo75 said:


> Perfecto. Ahora sí se entiende, la frase consultada estaba incompleta. Se trata de una "fachada (de patio) con arco de doble rosca", o como indicas, "fachada de doble rosca" sobreentendiendo "arco"; "patio de doble rosca" no existe (al menos en tu frase). Lo que tiene doble rosca es el arco-fachada, no el patio. Por ende el título debería ser la frase completa incluyendo "fachada".


Tienes razón, pero no supe luego como cambiar el título del post 🤣


----------

